# Hello CB!



## ScottT (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello CB,
my name is Scott and i have been in tech for about 5 yrs now. currently im the student tech dir at my HS and found CB when researching equipment for our new theatre. im glad to say that my school flew in some guy from Australia who had no idea about anything tech related & didnt listen to anything i said. i learned a lot from CB and decided to become a member to help benefit others who were in the same position that i was in.

-scott


----------



## Van (Aug 1, 2008)

ScottT said:


> ....... my school flew in some guy from Australia who had no idea about anything tech related & didnt listen to anything i said.......


 
He wasn't wearing big sunglasses, and talking about a big party was he ?
sorry old joke around here. 

Welcome Aboard, Scott!


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth Scott. Let us know how we can help you. Get to know the search function there's a lot of great info buried in there. The only dumb question is one that's been answered 5 times already. 

So where are You at if you need to fly someone in from Australia?

... and you're right Van it does sound like the work of "Hue-Z" (I've decided he should become a gangsta rapper).


----------



## Spikesgirl (Aug 2, 2008)

I bid you welcome to the board, Scott! This is a great place to share info and learn neat stuff. I came here looking for 19th century wall treatments and never left. Do beware though, it's addictive!


----------



## ScottT (Aug 2, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> ...So where are You at if you need to fly someone in from Australia?


East Coast... Don't ask me why they didn't just get someone from NYC...


Spikesgirl said:


> ...Do beware though, it's addictive!...


I've found that out the hard way!


----------



## Hughesie (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome to Controlbooth, don't be afraid to ask questions, the only stupid question around here is one we have already answered. And don't be stupid like me and steal content off controlbooth without crediting it, because you quickly lose friends and any chance of advancing into higher positions of controlbooth quickly disappers.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 3, 2008)

ScottT said:


> East Coast... Don't ask me why they didn't just get someone from NYC...



WHAT? That makes no sense there must be hundreds of qualified theater consultants on the east coast.


Hughesie89 said:


> And don't be stupid like me and steal content off controlbooth without crediting it, because you quickly lose friends and any chance of advancing into higher positions of controlbooth quickly disappers.


Huh? Hue-Z have you been naughty? Don't make me come down there and give you some good old fashioned American corporal punishment.


----------

